# Calling all Campervans



## Go wild (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi all
I know this site is mainly geared up for medium/large type motorhomes but was just wondering how many VW [etc] type campervan owners frequent this site?
I prefer to use my ''go anywhere vw mode of transport'' or am i a minority?
So come on post on here if you're a campervan culprit! :drive:


----------



## keehotee (Dec 31, 2012)

Go wild said:


> So come on post on here if you're a campervan culprit! :drive:



I do!

1987 VW T25, homebuild tintop


----------



## frontslide (Dec 31, 2012)

Hiace Reimo


----------



## Go wild (Dec 31, 2012)

Keep em coming!


----------



## Go wild (Dec 31, 2012)

keehotee said:


> I do!
> 
> 1987 VW T25, homebuild tintop
> 
> View attachment 10654


 hi Keehotee i had one of those


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 31, 2012)

How do you work out that this site is mainly geared at " Medium / Large Type Motorhomes " ?  

I was under the impression that it is for anyone who " Wild Camps " in their vehicle no matter what size shape or breed it is.


----------



## terrywolf (Dec 31, 2012)

we like all types of vans campers and motorhomes including selfbuilds like my own


----------



## oldish hippy (Dec 31, 2012)

Wooie1958 said:


> How do you work out that this site is mainly geared at " Medium / Large Type Motorhomes " ?
> 
> I was under the impression that it is for anyone who " Wild Camps " in their vehicle no matter what size shape or breed it is.



have you seen mine it huge fomcl


----------



## Go wild (Dec 31, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> have you seen mine it huge fomcl


 ah, oh managed to get you away from your thread


----------



## wolvesamongus (Dec 31, 2012)

2004 VW LT28 2.5 TDI self build.


----------



## Taffs (Dec 31, 2012)

VW T5 SWB got from conversion company


----------



## John Carroll (Dec 31, 2012)

*vw*



Go wild said:


> Hi all
> I know this site is mainly geared up for medium/large type motorhomes but was just wondering how many VW [etc] type campervan owners frequent this site?
> I prefer to use my ''go anywhere vw mode of transport'' or am i a minority?
> So come on post on here if you're a campervan culprit! :drive:


ive got a vw transporter caravelle,


----------



## gongoozler (Jan 1, 2013)

Bongo....self converted.


----------



## Debroos (Jan 1, 2013)

VW t5 love it bits. Great for all those little lanes.


----------



## Debroos (Jan 1, 2013)

p.s. What's this purple yahoo thing that's appeared below our name? does anyone know.....


----------



## hairyneil (Jan 1, 2013)

I've previously owned two pop tops, both Bedfords (a Martin Walker CA and a Holdsworth CF) I've also Wild Camped in my car in England, Wales, Northern Ireland and Eire. Currently own a 29ft former Croydon Social Services coach that I'm converting/adapting to my needs. That said, I'd love to revisit my roots with a pop top van and doubtless will rough it in the car again as needs must.


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Jan 1, 2013)

Debroos said:


> p.s. What's this purple yahoo thing that's appeared below our name? does anyone know.....



Are you signed up to a Yahoo account?


----------



## billybongo3 (Jan 1, 2013)

97 Mazda bongo. Rear conversion.:bow:


----------



## Debroos (Jan 1, 2013)

northernspirit2001 said:


> Are you signed up to a Yahoo account?


No. Had one ages ago but closed it down.


----------



## ricc (Jan 1, 2013)

used my discovery last year....mot guy poked a load of holes in it in november so we now have a lwb transit.  this needs to be a van most of the time but plan is to insulate and line it, then fabricate an easily fitted and removed bed base,  window in the side door, sling in the double burner gas thingy , porta potti and maybe a 12volt cool box and a couple of gallon of water.and wes good to go.

disco was ok to sleep in but no room to cook if it was raining but it would go places i wouldnt take a van.


----------



## noarlunga (Jan 1, 2013)

ricc said:


> used my discovery last year....mot guy poked a load of holes in it in november so we now have a lwb transit.  this needs to be a van most of the time but plan is to insulate and line it, then fabricate an easily fitted and removed bed base,  window in the side door, sling in the double burner gas thingy , porta potti and maybe a 12volt cool box and a couple of gallon of water.and wes good to go.



Yup! That mostly describes my MWB Transit too - apart from the side window. Panel van, lined and insulated, small rooflight, two removable fitted bunks, removable kitchen, porta pottie, small leisure battery system, led lighting, cool box (planned) and I've got a Webasto diesel air heater fitted. Additionally, I have plans for a removable water tank over the wheel arch. It looks like a works van and works as a van when I need it to.


----------



## GeoffB (Jan 1, 2013)

We have a silver 2012 VW California 140PS, which we've called "Epona" after the ancient British (and Anglo-Roman) Goddess of Horses.  We'd always wanted a camper-van and took the plunge last May.  After a couple of short trips we took off to the continent for a 66 night, 5000+ mile adventure in her, with our dog.  The holiday of a lifetime, to be repeated!


----------



## janegam (Jan 1, 2013)

My Betsy is an 18yr old Westie Nugget - we've just done 15000 k's round Europe without a problem. ( apart from losing a it of bumper on an italian motorway)


----------



## chubadub (Jan 1, 2013)

I use my 22 year old T4 if im alone in the summer, it still looks like builders from the outside but just a little plusher inside, basic but it as everything i need for a few days away.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 1, 2013)

I do have a soft spot for VW Transporters. Came very close to getting a 4Motion, but a Sprinter 4x4 came up on Ebay.


----------



## Go wild (Jan 1, 2013)

GeoffB said:


> We have a silver 2012 VW California 140PS, which we've called "Epona" after the ancient British (and Anglo-Roman) Goddess of Horses.  We'd always wanted a camper-van and took the plunge last May.  After a couple of short trips we took off to the continent for a 66 night, 5000+ mile adventure in her, with our dog.  The holiday of a lifetime, to be repeated!View attachment 10659


 Looks nice, and well done with your adventure


----------



## landrovereditor (Jan 1, 2013)

Go wild said:


> Hi all
> I know this site is mainly geared up for medium/large type motorhomes but was just wondering how many VW [etc] type campervan owners frequent this site?
> I prefer to use my ''go anywhere vw mode of transport'' or am i a minority?
> So come on post on here if you're a campervan culprit! :drive:



2000 2.5 VW T4 hi-roof LWB home conversion. Fridge, Hob, Sink, Toilet, Bed, Storage. That's about all I need!

Big enough to live in, small enough to get off the beaten track. 

Used most days as normal transport.


----------



## chubadub (Jan 1, 2013)

Up until a couple of years ago id got a T25 which i took to Spain a couple of times November- December had best time of my life touring the coast clock wise. Met loads of brill people,picked up loads of info on wilding


----------



## GRWXJR (Jan 1, 2013)

*I just joined today, and have a converted LDV!*

This is my first post (as this is the first thread I looked at!).  I've recently bought a home conversion X-reg LDV Convoy LWB Hi-Top.  Originally done as a motocross Van so there's storage space in the rear and a opening section to allow an MX bike to be shoehorned in there.  As I hope to go away with a mountain bike when I can, then this suited me (even if it does reduce the living space).

Currently fixing a few niggles (electrical niggles, nothing bad) and just aquired a couple of 360 degree Captain's seats off Fleabay which I hope to be able to fit without too much drama to replace the std drivers seat and 2-seat passenger bench).

Not been anywhere in it yet, but I guess my van is the sort of thing the originator of this thread was on about?

Oh yes - hello everyone! :newhere:


----------



## Go wild (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi GRWXJR and welcome to the site your van sounds like fun! :welcome:


----------



## Robox (Jan 1, 2013)

Guilty, 1987 VW T25 Caravelle Tintop


----------



## Caz (Jan 1, 2013)

Go wild said:


> Hi all
> I know this site is mainly geared up for medium/large type motorhomes but was just wondering how many VW [etc] type campervan owners frequent this site?
> I prefer to use my ''go anywhere vw mode of transport'' or am i a minority?
> So come on post on here if you're a campervan culprit! :drive:



That's odd because I thought most people on here had smaller things that are easier to "hide" in the wild!

Mine's a motorhome rather than a campervan as it's coachbuilt - but it only takes up one car parking space at Tescos so it's definitely not medium/large!


----------



## beserk (Jan 1, 2013)

2007 VW T30 1.9 102 self build. Over nighted last night and setting off for Almerimar, Spain in the next week.


----------



## Peteluwie (Jan 1, 2013)

*Campervans*

Yep Trigano Tribute on the Fiat handy..:drive:


----------



## Viktor (Jan 1, 2013)

:nicethread:


----------



## Go wild (Jan 1, 2013)

This is me, VWT4 2.5td 888 special


----------



## derekpane (Jan 2, 2013)

Autosleeper Symbol! Like a VW with a bathroom!


----------



## Squibby (Jan 2, 2013)

*Week in week out*

Me and my kids are out on the road most weekends in my self build Renault master around the Scotland/Fife areas, I have posted a few new POI's and still on the look out for more.

Squibby.


----------



## grumpyengraver (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi mines a VW T4 Caravelle Richard Holdsworth Conversion.

:camper::drive: :have fun:


grumpyengraver


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jan 2, 2013)

We have a 1990 Renault, ex ambulance/minibus. motorhovel.  Suits us. although a bit slow. (Us and the camper)


----------



## jogguk (Jan 2, 2013)

'The Beast' How many of us have US imports?



John


----------



## minnehaha (Jan 3, 2013)

We have a T4 self build in kawasaki green :wave:


----------



## kangooroo (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm another small-van owner with a Berlingo-based Romahome which replaces a Renault Kangoo panel van and Renault Kangoo Roo (the motorhome version of the Kangoo car).  Small is not only beautiful, but more practical and economical!


----------



## Go wild (Jan 3, 2013)

kangooroo said:


> I'm another small-van owner with a Berlingo-based Romahome which replaces a Renault Kangoo panel van and Renault Kangoo Roo (the motorhome version of the Kangoo car).  Small is not only beautiful, but more practical and economical!


 I love those Romahomes, so clever.
You're like me, practicality and economy a big factor these days!


----------



## Baybabe75 (Jan 3, 2013)

We've got a 1975 VW T2 Bay which we've had for years and taken everywhere but after three weeks of living in the awning and sleeping on the floor last year when the pop top started leaking rain (monsoon) onto the rock & roll bed we bought a coachbuilt (I'm getting old and my arthritis doesn't let me sleep on the  floor without lots of pain and suffering!)

We won't part with the Bay though, she's currently in bits in the garage undergoing her second nut & bolt restoration since we've had her and we're keeping her for local camping and visiting vw shows as it's felt so wrong going to vw shows this year without her.  After she's done, my Beetle's next


----------



## Gray B (Jan 6, 2013)

*Campervans are the business !*

Hi
We have 2002 Mazda Bongo.Side conversion and most of the mod cons the big boys have - EHU, fridge,
 48 litres of fresh water,12 litre waste tank 2 x leisure batteries, 2 x 4.5 calor cylinders and a flat 80watt solar panal, we find it ideal for wilding, and it can also be used as everyday transport when required.

Cheers for now Gray.


----------



## frontslide (Jan 6, 2013)

jogguk said:


> 'The Beast' How many of us have US imports?
> View attachment 10667View attachment 10668
> 
> John


Mines a Japanese import


----------



## oldboybob (Jan 6, 2013)

*Ex VW man now a Bongo owner*

Drive a 95 Mazda bongo now the 4 wheel drive is fantastic for getting to places like this! Used to drive just air cooled Dubs but the prices are too silly nowadays.


----------



## toxicturtle (Jan 6, 2013)

*the toxic turtle*

1982 aircooled T25, just clocked over 300k last year


----------



## sueperstarring (Jan 6, 2013)

Our baby is a Ducato LWB panel van which we've self converted... mostly using sticky tape!


----------



## frontslide (Jan 8, 2013)

oldboybob said:


> Drive a 95 Mazda bongo now the 4 wheel drive is fantastic for getting to places like this! Used to drive just air cooled Dubs but the prices are too silly nowadays.
> View attachment 10722


Where is that?


----------



## southcoastvw (Jan 9, 2013)

*I love my Campervan*

1999 VW T4 Reimo Freeway Hi-Top 1.9 petrol.


----------



## DCC (Jan 9, 2013)

Medium wheelbase Ducato. Large enough to move around in but small enough to park in most spaces.


----------



## cadetboy2 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Vw. Ok!*

T25 Leisuredrive, mind it's taken 3 years to prepare/refurbish.
 Hope to be out this spring


----------



## blind pew (Jan 9, 2013)

Got a swb transit at the moment, have had a bay and a couple of T4's, but the best van we've had is an old iveco daily, wish we still had her.


----------



## tabs (Jan 9, 2013)

vw t4 1.9td selfbuild campervan


----------



## Dubbin (Jan 9, 2013)

*campervans*

hi im out here  with a type 25  vw camper


----------



## TUI 8662 (Jan 11, 2013)

1996 VW T4 2.5 Tdi Westfalia California Exclusive LWB Hitop - Narrow enough for country lanes & a great motorway cruiser.....


----------



## Gerrri (Jan 12, 2013)

Mercedes Sprinter 311cdi mwb.  Home made conversion, fast and stealthy!!


----------



## DaveyP2004 (Jan 12, 2013)

Im self confessed VW camper mad.

Currently have a VW T25 Westfalia Atlantic and VW T4 Autosleeper Topaz.

Have had about 10 other VW campers previously including Westfalia, Autosleeper and Autohomes models.

Also run a couple of VW camper information sites for other VW enthusiast:

VW T25 / T3 Camper Info Site
VW T4 Transporter Camper Info Site

Cheers,
Dave ;-)


----------



## CooP (Jan 12, 2013)

I have a German-built 1972 bay window with a Westfalia interior and a Dormobile pop-top. My family has used it extensively to wild camp in most countries of southern Africa for the past 36 years. Four years ago I got tired of the left-hand drive so bought a right-hand drive model and am now in the process of combining the two to make a longer right-hand drive version. I'll upgrade lots of the interior features at the same time.








The Marigold Project


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jan 12, 2013)

I like the vw sycro 4x4 camper vans they are cool but very expensive


----------



## rhubarb93 (Jan 12, 2013)

:wave: I'm a campervan Newbie, and have recently bought a T4 Autosleeper. Can't wait for some decent weather to try out my new toy! Love the idea of wildcamping, and just hoping the anticipation lives up to the reality....


----------



## stevenm5264 (Jan 12, 2013)

Renault master homemade


----------



## Go wild (Jan 12, 2013)

DaveyP2004 said:


> Im self confessed VW camper mad.
> 
> Currently have a VW T25 Westfalia Atlantic and VW T4 Autosleeper Topaz.
> 
> ...


 Love the sites Dave nice work mate!


----------



## Lingardsmith (Jan 13, 2013)

*Jeni van*

Otherwise known as Nannys tranny. V reg owned since last April. Got a few electrical probs I need sorting over the winter but I don't think they are serious. Normally drive Jeni van daily but currently have a broken shoulder


----------

